# The Best Cycling Training DVD and Bike Trainer?



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey folks - not that I'm going to be using it anytime soon, but have had stints where I'd like to have a bike trainer in the house, and a good video to simulate the outdoors as I bike. I know it's not the same, but it will help me not look at my watch while I go stationary.

Let me know your recommendations on each.

Thanks! PL


----------



## stahlmangc (Feb 18, 2005)

Depends on what you want.

If you want hard, interval focused triaining, I like the Carmichael Training Systems DVDs, with the Spinervals DVDs a close second. No they are not scenic (video of folks on their trainers working out), but they are focused and can be very challenging.

If you want to simulate an outdoor event, try Rides 1 and 2. One goes through the hills of Las Vegas, the other is in the foothills on Colorado. Both are a little different...seeing it from an incar and on bike perspective. You will get some cues as to how difficult the terrain is. You can get a reasonably good workout. There is also a POV video done by Robbie Ventura called Raceday. It is an onbike and follow camera trip through an actual criterium. Very hot paced. Robbie (Floyd Landis' ex coach) does a great job of real time commentary while he rides. Certainly a unique perspective. Troy Jacobson (from Spinervals) is starting to put out on the road DVDs (They may actually be called On The Road), I have not looked at them yet.

There is a guy who has sold some POV (point of view) DVDs on ebay. He went to France and filmed LAlpe dHuez from the cyclists view. Kinda low budget, but actually a great video. He's now got a website called www.ridenrun.com.

If you have $$$ you could consider the TACX iMagic/Fortius trainer system. This is a computer driven trainer (something like the Computrainer) that meshes with some scene DVDs to give a more realistic ride. They are actually supposed to alter the resistance according to the terrain automatically. I've not seen these either, but they do have some positive feedback.

Computrainer is another, but you are riding along with an animated rider.

As far as trainers...I have a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine and like it alot. It is a fluid trainer, but the fluid chamber is closed...there is no shaft/seal to give out causing a fluid leak. It is solid. Priced about $300 or so. 

My thoughts.
Gray


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Great thoughts Gray, much appreciated. Checked out TACX Fortius - very impressive. Is the price tag of $1400 sound about right? They don't indicate what it's supposed to cost on the site, had to find the price via Ebay. 

Thanks


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Best trainer... Kreitler dynomite rollers with flywheel and headwind unit. Much cheaper than the Computrainer. Also better for your cycling technique and handling skills. Combine it with a subscription to cycling.tv and you are set for a season of off season training.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*I'll Second the Kurt's Trainer*

I've had the Kurt Kinetic trianer for about 2 years and it just works. I has a very realistic feel. I know what 23 mph feels like on the road, and that's just what 23 mph feels like on the trainer.

With respect to the videos, I've really enjoyed the few Spinerval tapes that I have. There is a feeling of euphoria that comes after finishing one of the harder ones. I have 3 -- Zoot Challenge (sort of speed work), The Uphill Grind (climbing), and something like Totally Time Trial. I really enjoy each of them.

A word of caution though. These interval workouts are very hard, and I tore something in my hip trying to do them before I was ready. Others here can give you advice on what sort of base you need before you start doing this sort of workout. Heed that advice. It took me about 6 months to heal, and I'm don't know that I'll ever be completely over the effects of going too hard too early. Take your time, and doing this sort of workout will make you faster.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Really torn between going all out with the TACX system, vs. a really good Kurt Kinetic and training DVDs. Appreciate everyone's thoughts to-date though!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Tacx Fortius...no doubt. I love mine. The Real-life-vids and ErgoVids make it well worth it for training. Also, they're about to release their online multiuser competition site which should make for some interesting winter trainer time as well.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a good fluid trainer, and spend the difference on what you would have spent on the Tacx on some new gear/upgrades for riding outside. I just think that unless you are going to be spending some serious time indoors, you don't need the Tacx. On the other hand, if money is absolutely no object get the Tacx AND some new gear.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Bingo!

I have an iMagic and love it, right down to the real life training videos.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

+1 on the Tacx
Used mine all last winter. Loved it. TONS of training information, power, pulse etc...
Great companion vids.
Never got tired of it.
Great to race against your prior times, or, rides of others.
You really can not go wrong with it.
I got mine from http://www.lickbike.com


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Just got an indoor trainer after endless research. Looked at Saris (cyclops), Lemond g-force ut (nice system but not compatible with training programs such as NetAthlon), Kettler, Kreitler, velodyne, and the list goes on and on.

I would ask myself, how much am I going to need/want to use the thing? Do I want ineractive downloadable training programs and ride/race simulation? (Cyclops is cool and well-built but is simply a true "spin" machine), do I want built-in training programs? The virtual ride/race/training programs are really nifty but most systems right are designed so that you have to hook up to a separate computer via usb connection. 

An exception to this is the Velodyne Pro. Really cool machine. A bit pricey (around 1.5K I think). 

I e-mailed with them and the only reason I did not purchase this one is that I simply do not want to have to hook a bike into anything, period.That's just my preferance. They told me they are coming out with a couple of new models in January, I think and when I asked if one was a free-standing unit (no bike to hook up) all they would tell me is "maybe both versions." I took that as a "yes." I really needed one now, so I ended up choosing the Kettler Ergo GT. http://www.efitnessdirect.com/product.php3?id=421 and so far I think I made the best choice for my needs and the dollars.

So far I really like it for the money ($1435 shipped) which I bought from efitness online. Andy Grenz there was most helpful and gave me a price break. There are a few things I do not like...the bars for one, the display is very basic LCD, and also it does not tell you the wattage you are producing, but rather resistance wattage the machine is producing, but I knew this ahead of time so no surprises. I do like: built in programs such as hills, intervals, flats. Heart rate monitor, and programming to allow workouts based on target heart rates, or RPM's, or wattage. It uses magnetic resistance so if you go into a hill, it will auto-adjust the resistance in watts as you go along the course. Also you can use road shoes or tennies and clips, your choice.

I am lazy so having a machine that tells me it's "time to work now" is great, and I find myself trying to beat the damn machine, something I don't do much if I have to adjust resistance myself. I find the workouts incredibly efficient.

Also, it is compatible with nifty training software packages like NetAthlon, so if I want to hook into a computer/monitor to get the cool animated color courses, do virtual races, and get all the bio-feedback/training progress stuff, I can do this also.

If you want one of the the niftiest things going, I would suggest waiting to see what Velodyne is coming out with in January. Good chance you will not need to hook up to an external computer, rather it will all be self-contained and have the computer/monitor built in, regardless of whether of not you go with the stand-alone unit or one you stick a bike into.

Here's a couple other links:

http://www.cycle-ops.com/p-196-pro-300pt.aspx
http://www.lemondfitness.com/products_info.php?id=139
http://www.fitcentric.com/html/netathlon.htm (NetAthlon training software...neat stuff).
http://www.velodynesports.com/ (click on "product" to see the velodyne Pro)


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

I do 70% of my training on a trainer year round. I had a tacx imagic. My experience:

1. Riding against a video game or staring at a screen to represent what it would be like to be moving outdoors is HELLA BORING. I thought it would be cool, but it just served to remind me how much less fun it is to ride inside.

2. I'm much better off using my time in front of the screen to do what I usually do in front of the screen... zone out on some TV or movies. I'd really rather have the time pass without noticing I'm riding than watching timers on the screen. There are five seasons of the Shield out on DVD now... if you haven't watched it, it's great training fodder and would take you through the winter. Rescue Me would be a pretty good choice too.

3. Rollers are great for longer intervals; a trainer is good for shorter more intense stuff because it will give lots of resistance even at lower cadence. Use both. You don't _*need*_ Kreitlers... the $90 ones from Nashbar work just fine.

4. I've already spent this money twice, once on the imagic and again on a standalone trainer and set of rollers AND a powertap. If I had it do over again I would've skipped the imagic altogether. It's not portable (bad for races), and its power numbers were not accurate (just plain bad).


----------

